# [Sammelthread] Euer Lob, Kritik und andere Gedanken zur Ausgabe #263 (09/2022)



## PCGH_Richard (27. Juli 2022)

Hallo, liebe PCGH-Community!

Die *Ausgabe 09/2022 (#263)* ist ab Mittwoch, den *03. August *im sehr gut sortierten Einzelhandel verfügbar (schaut mal *hier bei euch in der Umgebung* nach der PC Games Hardware) und kann digital bereits ab Freitag, den *29. Juli *bezogen werden. Natürlich verzichten wir auch beim aktuellen Heft nicht auf den zentralen Feedback-Sammelthread. Hier dürft ihr eure Anregungen, Kritiken oder auch Lob festhalten. Unsere Aufmerksamkeit ist euch gewiss, wir diskutieren intern jeden Input und antworten nach Möglichkeit.

Sollte euer Stammkiosk nicht zur Verfügung stehen, könnt ihr das *Heft auch bestellen* – entweder gedruckt oder digital. *Weitere Links* findet ihr im Promo-Artikel ganz unten.

Eure Anregungen in Form von Lob, Kritik und allgemeinem Feedback sind bei uns immer herzlich willkommen, *schließlich lebt dieses Heft von euch und für euch!* Wohl formulierter Input wird von der Redaktion zudem gerne gelesen, anschließend reflektiert und soweit wir können auch zügig beantwortet. Bedenkt jedoch bitte, dass selbst PCGH-Redakteure nicht 24 Stunden am Tag im Dienst sind, jedes Schaltjahr auch mal Urlaub haben oder (zum Glück noch seltener) krank im Bett liegen könnten. Auch wenn wir nicht auf jedes einzelne Posting eine Antwort schreiben, wir lesen eure Meinungen und nehmen euer Feedback wirklich zu Herzen, _also haut gerne in die Tasten_! 

In dem Sinne, eine spannende neue Ausgabe, viel Spaß beim Lesen und bleibt bitte alle gesund!
*Eure PCGH-Redaktion*


----------



## KaterTom (28. Juli 2022)

Ich freue mich auf:

*Info*: Hardware-Ausblick 2022 _(RTX 4000, Ryzen 7000, Gen-5-SSDs, AM5, PSUs etc.)_
*Praxis:* Starkes Stromspar-Special_ (Effizienz und Co. bei CPU, GPU, Mainboard)_
_*Doppel-Special:* Raytracing 2022 _
*Test: *6× kabellose Spieler-Mäuse


----------



## Shinna (28. Juli 2022)

Das einzige was mich wirklich anspricht ist der Test der ITX Gehäuse. €dit: In dem Zusammenhang wären auch weiterführende Tests zBsp. Von SFX(-L) Netzteilen von Interesse. Genauso wie dann auch in der Folge Kühllösungen AIO vs. Aircooling.


----------



## PCGH_Richard (28. Juli 2022)

Shinna schrieb:


> Das einzige was mich wirklich anspricht ist der Test der ITX Gehäuse. €dit: In dem Zusammenhang wären auch weiterführende Tests zBsp. Von SFX(-L) Netzteilen von Interesse. Genauso wie dann auch in der Folge Kühllösungen AIO vs. Aircooling.



Ist notiert und sehe ich genauso. 

Zu den SFX-Netzteilen werde ich aber erst nach dem letzten ATX 2.4/2.5 1000-Watt-Roundup und eventuell auch nach ATX 3.0 kommen. Kühllösungen schreibe ich auch mal auf den Ideenzettel.


----------



## tigra456 (30. Juli 2022)

*DDR5 Tests* und dieses mal die *Subtimings* finde ich sehr interessant.

Ob ichs vollständig kapiere bzw. umsetzen kann, weis ich aber noch nicht. (Habe aber extra die 6400 c32 Gskill zurückgeschickt und mir die Dominator 6600 c32 besorgt, dank RAM-Dalfs Test/Video)

Ihr habt es geschrieben aber wäre es nicht möglich gewesen für 6000,6200,6400,6600 tabellarisch die "läuft zu 90% und ist besser wie die Werkseinstellung" Sub-timings aufzustellen ? Was sich für mich durch den Bericht nicht ändert sind die vielen vielen ?? Werte die es bei Sub-timings gibt und ich nicht ganz verstehe was man wo wie optimieren sollte...

Wie gesagt ich muss den Bericht noch 5x umkrempeln und schauen was ich mir für die Umsetzung da raus ziehen kann...

Aber das ist für mich wie bei nem OC Guide. "" Einstellung X und Einstellung Y sind soft OC und sollten zu 90% bei allen laufen, überprüfen könnt ihr das mit Test XY... Wer mehr will kann die Wert Y und X in die Richtung Z bewegen und weiter selbst testen."

Die Berichte (RAM/CPU/GPU) alle so lassen aber einfach bei solchen Dingen einen "könnt ihr ohne großen Aufwand so umsetzen" in Form von Beispielen/Werten. So dass ein Laie als Einstieg mal Werte hat die er übernehmen kann und als Anfänger einfach übernehmen kann.

Bsp. CPU OC... Vcore (Offset,Manual, Adaptive ??), LLC auch was einstellen oder so lassen ? Da steht nie was dazu und da weis ich nie was die OC Einstellungen nun bedeuten.
Vielleicht liegt es auch nur an mir, aber in diesen Bereichen fehlt mir oft dieser "Aha so muss ich es also machen Moment". Weil oft bei den ganzen Werten und Angaben untergeht wie ich was wo genau einstellen soll/kann.

*Gehäuse* waren nicht so interessant für mich. Aber wie beim letzten Gehäuse-Test frage ich ob Firmen wie SilentiumPC nichts passendes zum Testen hatten ? Mir persönlich sind viele deren Gehäuse was P/L angeht echt gut positioniert...

*Kabellose Spieler-Mäuse i*st genau mein Ding. Aber ich habe nun ja schon die G-Pro X Superlight... sehe kaum Potential zur Verbesserung  Wenn die irgendwann mal sterben sollte kommt mir wieder ne Wireless ins Haus.


----------



## PCGH_Richard (30. Juli 2022)

tigra456 schrieb:


> *Gehäuse* waren nicht so interessant für mich. Aber wie beim letzten Gehäuse-Test frage ich ob Firmen wie SilentiumPC nichts passendes zum Testen hatten ? Mir persönlich sind viele deren Gehäuse was P/L angeht echt gut positioniert...



Beim vorherigen Gehäuse-Test war *SilentiumPC* aber dabei und hat auch einen Spartipp für genügsame Nutzer bekommen.  

Ich würde ja gerne noch mehr Gehäuse/Hersteller pro Round-Up testen, nur ist Zeit und Platz (pro Gehäuse im Heft) begrenzt. Besondere Wünsche und Vorschläge höre ich mir aber gerne an.



tigra456 schrieb:


> *DDR5 Tests* und dieses mal die *Subtimings* finde ich sehr interessant.
> 
> [...]
> 
> Ihr habt es geschrieben aber wäre es nicht möglich gewesen für 6000,6200,6400,6600 tabellarisch die "läuft zu 90% und ist besser wie die Werkseinstellung" Sub-timings aufzustellen ? Was sich für mich durch den Bericht nicht ändert sind die vielen vielen ?? Werte die es bei Sub-timings gibt und ich nicht ganz verstehe was man wo wie optimieren sollte...



Je nach Umfang muss man bei den Tabellen Abstriche machen. Aber vielleicht sieht @PCGH_Stephan da Potenzial drin.


----------



## tigra456 (30. Juli 2022)

Ok das mit dem Silentium PC Case habe ich dann jetzt gerade nicht im Kopf gehabt.

Habe selbst das Regnum RG6V EVO TG ARGB und habe es mit eigenen Lüftern entsprechend ausgestattet. Dafür das es ein vollwertiges ATX Case ist mit Mesh und viel Airflow. Vorne passt meine 280er AIO, die "lange" 3080 TI Strix OC passt auch rein....war das ein Kampf nen Case zu finden, wo das alles mal sauber rein gepasst hat.

Gibts ja auch andre Varianten von dem Case (Astrum AT6V Evo TG ARGB) aber nach langer langer Suche ist es mein Favorit und dabei war es recht günstig... Wenn ich da die Premium Cases anderer Marken so sehe....

Danke dir fürs Feedback...


----------



## PCGH_Dave (31. Juli 2022)

tigra456 schrieb:


> Bsp. CPU OC... Vcore (Offset,Manual, Adaptive ??), LLC auch was einstellen oder so lassen ? Da steht nie was dazu und da weis ich nie was die OC Einstellungen nun bedeuten.


Ich mache jetzt seit über drei Jahren damit herum. Ganz ehrlich? Lass das Zeug auf Auto, jegliches Fummeln bringt einfach so gut wie gar nichts mehr, weil die CPUs ab Werk schon perfekt arbeiten. Du kannst heutzutage nur noch flotten Speicher installieren, bisschen Timings tunen und vielleicht noch 200 MHz auf die Kerne packen, das wars. Alles andere lohnt den Zeitaufwand einfach nicht. Und selbst das bringt dann vllt. 5 bis 10 Prozent mehr Leistung, je nach Use Case. Da kannste auch die Schattendetails eine Stufe herunterdrehen und hast das gleiche Leistungsplus 

Mir hilft das für Kaufentscheidungen im Alltag, denn ich weiß inzwischen, dass es auch ein preiswertes Board tut – das übrige Geld ist besser bei einer schnelleren CPU oder GPU aufgehoben.


----------



## tigra456 (31. Juli 2022)

Hey Dave. Das hast du mir schon mal nahe gelegt. Habe ich nicht vergessen... MCE an und gut ist - war das letzte Mal unser Fazit. Bin ich ganz bei dir... 

Nur für die Veständlichkeit der OC Sachen wärs halt evtl. geschickter mit den Details.

Aber ich für mich bin da ganz bei deiner Feststellung. Ich nannte es mal den "Maximus Effekt", den ich bei entsprechenen Asus Boards erwartet und im Alltag nie bekommen habe.

Die Bretter konnten nie mehr OC wie die normalen Z-Boards... zumindest im normalen OC-Modus den ich versucht habe.

Früher als unsauber abgelehnt, heute ist MCE ausreichend und fertig.

Siehste ja. I7, Z690 "normal" Board und gescheiter Speicher... hab ich genau so umgesetzt.


----------



## ren (31. Juli 2022)

Praxisbericht von Raff: Zähmung des Biests
Da ich meine 3090 Ti (MSI Suprim X) gerade mit UV zu bändigen versuche, kam der Artikel von Raff gerade zur rechten Zeit. Mein Ansatz ist, meinen Lieblingsgames den Konsum von übermäßigem Stromverbrauch auszutreiben und die Rohleistung bei Optik und Fps, je nach Game, anzupassen. Das genügsamere "theHunter: Call of the Wild" hat ganz andere Ansprüche in UHD/min.60Fps als ein "Cyberpunk 2077". Ich habe mir unterschiedliche Profile im MSI Afterburner für diese Games angelegt. Dem genügsameren Game reicht die, um es mit Raffs unterschiedlichen Profilen zu vergleichen, Einstellung "UV-Profil". "Cyberpunk 2077" bekommt bei mir das vergleichbare Profil "UV-OC". Das Ausloten von Spannung, GPU-Takt und Speichertakt ist noch nicht abgeschlossen. Da ist jede Karte anders. 😉

Danke für den Erfahrungsbericht, Raff.


----------



## Christoph1717 (1. August 2022)

Bei der Grafikkarten übersicht Seite 37 finde ich es super das die Geforce RTX 2060 und RTX 3060 es in den Index geschaft haben.  Im letzten Monat hat schon jemand gefragt wo die 3060 bleibt und ich hatte diesen Beitrag auch mit einem Like unterstützt. Zumal ich denke die Mittelklassen Karten sind weit verbreitet und man kann mit den Ergebnissen mehr Leute erreichen als zb. bei der geforce 3090TI die nur wenige im Einsatz haben...


----------



## dw71 (1. August 2022)

Ich hatte mich riesig gefreut - vor allem auf das Tuning des Arbeitsspeichers... etwas enttäuscht war ich, dass nur DDR5 behandelt wurde. Da warte ich seit 3 Jahren auf einen Artikel, der das Tunen von DDR4-Ram erklärt und dann kommt ein Artikel für die wenigen User, die DDR5-Ram haben.

Ich hab Ripjaws5 DDR4-Ram mit 3200 MHz./ mit 16-18-18-38 und weil ich nicht wusste, was zu tun ist, hab ich nur die MHz. geändert - von 3200 auf nur 3267 MHz - man würde meinen, diese geringe Anhebung geht problemlos. Nein, Rise of the Tomb Raider ist regelmäßig nach 10 Sekunden abgestürzt. Takt wieder auf 3200 MHz. zurückgestellt und Rise of the Tomb Raider ist wieder fehlerfrei gelaufen.

Schlauer, was ich mit meinem DDR4-Ram machen soll oder kann, bin ich durch den Artikel leider nicht.

Vielleicht könnt ihr für die vielen DDR4-Ram Nutzer auch einen Artikel bringen?

Hat vielleicht jemand in der Redaktion oder ein User hier im Forum genau diesen Arbeitsspeicher und könnte mir ein stabiles Setting (MHz., die 4 Latenzen und vielleicht die Spannung) nennen? Danke im Voraus.


----------



## ArktosFFM (4. August 2022)

Die Artikel zur Energieeffizienz und zum Raytracing sind wahnsinning gut....
Eine Tabelle zu Titeln mit Raytracing-Aufwertung, die fast eine Din A4-Seite füllt - WTF. 
Mit einem deart informativen Raytracing-Artikel hatte ich nicht gerechnet. Überraschung gelungen.


----------



## cwtotal (12. August 2022)

Der Stromsparartikel ist der Knaller! Ich habe meine 6800XT undervolted und den Takt auf 2100Mhz reduziert und schon verbraucht sie 80-100 Watt weniger. Ist beim Zocken schön um die 60 Grad warm (zumindest bei RSR-WQHD). Bei echtem 4K sind es dann trotzdem nur um die 70Grad (nicht hotspot). Vorher waren es immer um die 80 und übertaktet sogar 85 Grad.


----------



## Mazrim_Taim (14. August 2022)

*SUPER Ausgabe!*
aber ein großer Kritikpunkt!

Bei den ITX-Gehäuse bitte *immer *mit angeben welches NT man verbauen kann.
Ich fand Euer Testsieger den Coolermaster echt cool und auch bei der Farbauswahl kam ich ins Grübeln ob es diesesmal was anders anders als schwarz gibt (Türkis )

Leider erste beim Shopping gesehen das keine ATX NTs verbaut werden können.
Kurz nachgeschaut was ein neues passende NT kostet => ab 120€ und schon wäre man bei ~200€ inc. Tower.
Da ich noch mehrer (auch sehr kurze) ATX NTs habe schaue ich mal ob ich da bei einem anderen Tower besser / günstiger wegkomme. (ggf. COUGAR QBX)


----------



## PCGH_Richard (14. August 2022)

Mazrim_Taim schrieb:


> *SUPER Ausgabe!*
> aber ein großer Kritikpunkt!
> 
> Bei den ITX-Gehäuse bitte *immer *mit angeben welches NT man verbauen kann.
> ...



Ich behalte es für die Textkästen im Hinterkopf. Welches Netzteil-Format man im ITX-Gehäuse verbauen kann, habe ich allerdings immer in den Testtabellen hinterlegt – bei den Eigenschaften unter den Komponenten-Maßen und PSU.

Im Fließtext ist auch ein allgemeiner *Hinweis* für eben solche Fälle aufgeführt:
_"Im Rahmen neuer Round-Up-Tests können Sie die wichtigsten Eckpunkte samt Kritiken oder Lob vor allem in den jeweiligen Textkästen finden. Detailliertere Informationen, die womöglich nicht im Text genannt werden, werden nun in ausführlicheren Testtabellen aufgelistet. Zu den typischen Punkten, die ab jetzt eher in der Tabelle stehen könnten, würden beispielsweise Laufwerksplätze oder Staubfilter gehören. "_

So könnten in diesem Round-Up das Jonsplus i100 Pro, das Fractal Torrent Nano und das Asus ROG Z11 ein ATX-Netzteil unterbringen. Beim Jonsplus kann es zwar je nach Kabel- und Grafikkartenkonstellation enger werden, aber mit etwas Fingerspitzengefühl ist auch ein herkömmliches ATX-Netzteil mit längeren GPUs kein nennenswertes Problem.


----------



## Mazrim_Taim (15. August 2022)

PCGH_Richard schrieb:


> Ich behalte es für die Textkästen im Hinterkopf. Welches Netzteil-Format man im ITX-Gehäuse verbauen kann, habe ich allerdings immer in den Testtabellen hinterlegt – bei den Eigenschaften unter den Komponenten-Maßen und PSU.
> 
> Im Fließtext ist auch ein allgemeiner *Hinweis* für eben solche Fälle aufgeführt:
> _"Im Rahmen neuer Round-Up-Tests können Sie die wichtigsten Eckpunkte samt Kritiken oder Lob vor allem in den jeweiligen Textkästen finden. Detailliertere Informationen, die womöglich nicht im Text genannt werden, werden nun in ausführlicheren Testtabellen aufgelistet. Zu den typischen Punkten, die ab jetzt eher in der Tabelle stehen könnten, würden beispielsweise Laufwerksplätze oder Staubfilter gehören. "_
> ...



danke für die Antwort.

Ich schaute auf das Kästchen von dem Cooler Master NR200P Color.

Die NT Angabe in der Testtabellen geht bei Komponenten-Maßen völlig unter.
Hatte es erst "gesehen" als ich Deinen Text gelesen habe.


----------

